# Help fulfill a dream



## JacobWhiteberg (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi, my name is Jacob. I'm going to offer my girlfriend to marry me. The problem is that I do not have enough money to make it memorable. Guys, please donate on PayPal. The amount does not matter whether it's 50 cents or 5 dollars.

I want to rent a carriage with horses and drive to her house, as in the Disney cartoon about princesses. She always said that since childhood she dreamed about it. I bought a ring, but not enough for the event itself. I would be very grateful to those who donate some money.

*{NOTE: the links to your fund raising sites are removed. NOT SOLICITING MONEY ON TAM ~A Moderator}*


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

JacobWhiteberg said:


> I want to rent a carriage with horses and drive to her house, as in the Disney cartoon about princesses. She always said that since childhood she dreamed about it. I bought a ring, but not enough for the event itself. I would be very grateful to those who donate some money.


Dude, have you read the laws and regulations in your area about doing this? I'd hate to donate only to see a viral video on youtube of you being chased down by police for not having the correct permits needed to pull off this dream wedding of yours!



> §9-402. Animal Drawn Carriages. [386]
> 
> 
> (1)	Definitions.
> ...


----------



## JacobWhiteberg (Mar 4, 2017)

Oh, thank you man


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

This is odd... the second post like this I've seen in the last couple of weeks. Some guy looking to raise money so he can do some fancy proposal.

TAM does not allow people to solicit money on our site. Your posts will be deleted. Keep it up and your account will be banned.

How about just be yourself and propose? Of course that does not make a good story to extort people on the internet.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@JacobWhiteberg What a romantic idea! Where will this fairytale wedding take place?


----------



## JacobWhiteberg (Mar 4, 2017)

@MattMatt I want to do that in one nature place and decorate this look like magic kingdom with unicorns, speaking utensils etc...


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

JacobWhiteberg said:


> @MattMatt I want to do that in one nature place and decorate this look like magic kingdom with unicorns, speaking utensils etc...


I was thinking the actual physical location?

I actually know of someone who runs a business that provides exactly the type of service you require. And it isn't as expensive as you might suppose.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

If you cannot afford this, you should not get engaged until you can afford it or do it within your means. I got engaged when I was going to college full time and my wife had a lot more money than me. I simply proposed to her in her bedroom after waking her up with her dad's permission. She said yes and we recently celebrated our 44th wedding anniversary. Does not matter how you do it, as long as you can afford it. Love does not need a dream engagement. We all would have loved to have others pay for our fantasy engagement but we are too proud to do so. Apparently you are looking for others to work to pay for your dreams. We all have our own dreams that we cannot afford and would not consider asking strangers to pay for them.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

My wife an I were married at a picnic table in a beautiful spot nearby state park. Food was sandwiches from a chain place. Drinks were cans of soda in an ice bucket. Minister was someone staying in the park. The whole think cost almost nothing, and everyone had a great time. No complex project-planning. No money worries. Just a fun few hours together with close friends and family. That was 30 years ago.

Her parents took the money that they would have spent on the wedding and gave it to use to have a honeymoon and to start our lives.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

I proposed to my w at a tacky Hawaiian themed hotel bar and spilled a huge drink when I reached out to grab her hands. We both had a good laugh. That was 29 years ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

JacobWhiteberg said:


> @MattMatt I want to do that in one nature place and decorate this look like magic kingdom with unicorns, *speaking utensils* etc...


I've never seen speaking utensils, but I do have a friend with cerebral palsy and his spoon is freakishly awesome.


----------



## DoctorSane (Jul 8, 2016)

I hope this is a troll.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

My advice is always to concentrate on the marriage, not on the wedding, and especially not on the proposal. Of course there are many who distrust this advice and there are many who are unwilling to give up silly childish dreams. I'm not offended by being asked to financially contribute to such a performance. I do support the arts after all. What offends me is the Female Privilege displayed here. The idea that someone is actually entitled to Unicorns. (shakes head)

Find you a Girl who has her head on straight and her feet firmly planted on the ground. Then give her whatever you feel is romantic. Even unicorns.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

JacobWhiteberg said:


> @MattMatt I want to do that in one nature place and decorate this look like magic kingdom with unicorns, speaking utensils etc...


Dude I think you are already talking to unicorns and utensils.............


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

JacobWhiteberg said:


> Hi, my name is Jacob. I'm going to offer my girlfriend to marry me. The problem is that I do not have enough money to make it memorable. Guys, please donate on PayPal. The amount does not matter whether it's 50 cents or 5 dollars.


Ok I'll play along. 

Dude if you don't have enough money to get married then, well you don't have enough money period. Forget about the fairytale wedding and forget about marriage altogether. 

You don't need a fund raiser you need a well paying job, so rather than waste your time posting on here and probably a ton of other places looking for pennies which is all you'll get, spend that time getting a good job. 

By the way as far as giving you money, my advice is free but I won't be reaching into my pocket for you any time soon and I doubt anyone else will either. There's better things to spend money on than fairytale weddings for broke dudes who don't know how to manage their finances.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

JacobWhiteberg said:


> @MattMatt I want to do that in one nature place and decorate this look like magic kingdom with unicorns, speaking utensils etc...


Do it at Disneyland. Now find a job for the tab.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Yeswecan said:


> Do it at Disneyland. Now find a job for the tab.


Wait just a freaking moment... Isn't customary for the father of the bride to pay for the wedding?
@JacobWhiteberg are you asking for help on behalf of your father in law?


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

badsanta said:


> Wait just a freaking moment... Isn't customary for the father of the bride to pay for the wedding?
> 
> @JacobWhiteberg are you asking for help on behalf of your father in law?


Customary doesn't mean it's required. When I got married I paid for most of it because her father was dead. In other cases the father is broke, selfish, estranged, or for whatever reason not forthcoming with willingness to foot the bill for a marriage he might not even approve of. If my eldest didn't break up with her boyfriend I would have probably gifted them $5000 towards their wedding.


----------



## ZedZ (Feb 6, 2017)

Sorry...why would I pay for your wedding....in my world I pay for the one I love....Go fund me page for this IMO is an embarrassment. 

Just the way I feel...


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

We were as poor as church mice when we got married. I was still a student and she was a $75/week bookkeeper. We had an apartment that you had to leave to change your mind. AND IT DID NOT MATTER ONE BIT. We were newlyweds. We had our meals at a card table, because we couldn't afford anything else. We had an old bed that her parents gave us. 

When you are in love, the material things don't matter. I would have loved to have given and done more. However, when we reflect on those days, we were pretty damn happy, we had what we wanted, food, shelter, and EACH OTHER. That was all that mattered. 

You want to get married, fine. Big production numbers and mega-bucks are unnecessary. If you love her and she loves you, then that is all you really need. 

My daughter looks like she is headed toward an engagement this summer. She is a physician, he is an architect. I asked what kind of wedding she wants. She does not want anything splashy. Just good friends and close family. She wants to hang out, eat, drink and dance. And I thank god that she has my wife's good sense.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

browser said:


> You don't need a fund raiser you need a well paying job, so rather than waste your time posting on here and probably a ton of other places looking for pennies which is all you'll get, spend that time getting a good job.


I definitely agree, if you don't have the money to spend on this then you should really re-think getting married, at least for now. The early years of marriage are spent managing large expenses and with no money, this will be mostly an exercise in frustration. Your wife will be frustrated there's no money and expect to have new everything: houses, cars you name it. This dooms alot of marriages early on and they never recover. 

I feel I must do you the service of asking to ask yourself why you want to get married. Is it just for the idea of marriage and love ever after because if that's what you're seeking you're more than likely are going to be disappointed. Plus, more than half of all marriages fail leaving men responsible for all the debts, mortgages etc. and having to give up a portion of his income for ever. It's a really bad deal for men. I'd hate for you to join the ranks of the many thousands of men who get married with every good intention but who end up broke or stuck in a marriage they wish they could get out of.


----------

